# hurray! no more cake shows



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

finely something is coming to tv, we can all watch! [smilie=n: no more fist pumping, or cakes, or talk shows... nothing but aquariums!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

[URL]http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tanked/[/URL]

I like the magic shark poles the best.. silly wife.:fish:


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Too cool. I cannot wait!!


----------



## Nyck (Aug 1, 2011)

This is gonna be awesome!!!! I think there is another show as well coming in August that is all tanks.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Wut Hu! I got this channel on HD.

Set your DVR To Animal Planet, August 19, 10pm.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so has any one been keeping up with the show, notice how the last show was local. it was some church here in dfw... Can i get a amen for the fish!!!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't missed a show. The Dallas church with the mega fish tank is in DeSoto/Redbird area. http://ibocjoy.org. Joey, you should check it out and give us a full report at the meeting.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I recorded a few episodes and tried to watch and enjoy.... Watching was a good nap enhancer. I can't say I enjoyed anything but the commercials.

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nah no thanks, i don't think i would last in the church with out some death stares, and asking about some bible veries...... i do like the show but not to professional new one is about to come on tonight in a few mins.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I find the show offensive. Its clear they don't care about the aminals that are going into the tanks. there is no thought what so ever to the husbandry needs of the animals.

Yeah I know what the client wants the client gets...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TAB said:


> I find the show offensive. Its clear they don't care about the aminals that are going into the tanks. there is no thought what so ever to the husbandry needs of the animals.
> 
> Yeah I know what the client wants the client gets...


yep, I guess that's what we get for reality tv... plus they never show any live rock.. so it's how are they providing benifical baterica, (a filter) for the fish... plus did any one see how they just took tap from that casino/hotel/motel and put it i the tank, then mix salt, then actumated for oh 15 mins then just throw all the fish in?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

And it was hot water too... which is really, really bad for a acrylic tank.


Its clear that they have some talent on staff, but they do a very good job of making them look like idiots.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Take out the aquariums and insert any of the other channels "featured" items like motorcycles, pawn shops or wrecker crews (lol!) and this is the show. I hated it! I was hoping to learn some valuable information on setting up tanks since I am new to this whole thing but this is bad.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Tony, You nailed it on the head about the Discovery Channel Network cookie cutter reality shows. They aim for the general public viewers that live in "Little Boxes". On one hand, I'm happy to see it being more attention to the hobby as it has been on a decline. On the other hand, it really bothers me how much they neglect the fact of the fish health long term. Setup tank, add water and dump in fish. Bam! Job done. What about the fact, it a week, your going to have a huge ammonia & nitrite spike and then your nitrates will climb? Saltwater is much more sensitive to nitrates. I know they want the shocked reaction of the people like a extreme home make over but come on. From what I see, others feel the same way posting the comments on Discovery's website.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

now to top it all off, this weeks show they are going to build a skate boardhalf pipe tank...... it won't work. i skate boarded as a kid, and help build part of eisenburgs skatepark. 

it's a bunch of A$$ clowns... it's not for the hobbiest, as robert said it's for the little boxes.... 

I will sum it up easily. what the customer wants the customer gets.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

arcylic is plenty strong enough in the right thickness... will strach like a SOB.

Its not what the custmer wants, its what the custmer will pay for...


----------

